# Magnesium test kit-Salifert or Seachem?



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I want to get one...anybody have any experience or preference?

Edit: and if it's low, as I expect, any advice on which products most easily and economically raise Mg?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I prefer Salifert.

Run a search in these forums on 2 part or 3 part solutions, I have posted a few recipes in the past. I use epsom salts to raise mg.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, will do. Thanks! Hoping to pinpoint why one of my chalices has receding tissue...


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I want to get one...anybody have any experience or preference?
> 
> Edit: and if it's low, as I expect, any advice on which products most easily and economically raise Mg?


personal preference is Elos, but I've also used Salifert.

You can use Epson salt to raise your mag. it be purchased from Wal'mart if you dont have some at home. When raising you mag try to only increase it between 50 to 100ppm per day as not to shock your entire system.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I use salifert, but I'd likely just get a Hanna kit if they have one already (I can't remember off the top of my head if theyve come out with their checker yet).


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

If you want epsom salt, carman, just hit me up for some. I got several KG's of it. I'd be in the same boat as you Carman, I'm looking for a magnesium kit. My Chalice is doing quite well. The thing is doing amazing.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Same boat also,

But im getting whats on sale.

I hear they are both ok.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys. I have epsom salt at home and can get the Salifert kit at MOPS, so I think I'll go with that. 
I have one chalice that I've had since the spring and it's going insane, but the one that I got a couple of months ago is barely growing on one side and receding on the other. I've tried different levels of light but no difference. Also, my big one extends quite long 2-3" feeder tentacles at night and I've never seen this one do that, don't know if all types are supposed to?
Anyhow, I'm worried that the settled one has the advantage with regards to efficiency of nutrient uptake, since he's 100% acclimated already. Does that make sense? I also have several fast-growing montis and acros that i'm sure are sucking it up...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Got my Salifert test kit today. As I expected, my Mg was low, around 1050ppm. I also got some Seachem advantage dry magnesium, which is a mix of magnesium chloride and sulfate. It wasn't that pricey and using just sulfate (epsom salts) made me a little nervous, though I may change my mind if I start going through a lot of it!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

And since it is winter time now too, you shouldn't have any trouble finding "Mag Flake" for very cheap in large quantities. It is used as an ice melter, but all it is is Magnesium Chloride and works perfectly. Just make sure you don't get one with additives, etc. =)


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Mg test, I prefer Salifert. Mg supplement, Dow MagFlake.


----------

